# Whats the difference???



## Revel (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive been on that well know auction site and came across these 2 cameras. Besides the name ( Alpha 1 and One step ) Both are 24k gold, one for £599 BIN and the other with a start price of £1 ? Are they both as collectable as they make out or is it that the Alpha is as rare as rocking horse s***

*Polaroid SX-70 SX70 Alpha 1 GOLD *
Polaroid SX-70 Land Camera sonar OneStep 24 Karat Gold


----------

